# Solved: Locked Word table format - how to unlock?



## KrashedKris

Hi folks - I have been sent an application form in Word which when printed out tends to lose some text in the pre-set fields. I wanted to increase the row heights to see if I could get all the text printing out, but the pre-set fields (i.e. fields with information and headings supplied as part of the form) cannot be selected for editing - all options are greyed out. Even "Edit/Select All" appears to be disabled.

Is this form locked in some way so it can't be edited? I did a very preliminary google search which suggests that documents can be locked in this way, and I can see the advantages for form submissions by email - but is there a way to solve the printing problem so I can get a hard copy printed out without missing text?

Many thanks for any help


----------



## cronista

KrashedKris:

The form was made by a template and locked by the author.

I don't think you can change any of the table's attributes.

A few months ago, I had to make a form to be completed by about a dozen people in about a dozen countries. I wanted to limit them to the number of characters they could put in a particular table row (in actually it was a field, but to the user looks like a row). I got several complaints, but was successful in making them limit the response to a few words. 

Best Regards,
Cronista


----------



## cristobal03

You can import a document into a new document to remove any document protection. Dreamboat has an article about it at www.officearticles.com.

HTH

chris.


----------



## cronista

Cristobal:
I'm a little confused, I think.
If someone sends me an employment application form, or a non-disclosure agreement form, or any other kind of form that I must complete and return by e-mail, why would I want to import another document into that form? And, even if I were able to do so, how would that remove the locked condition from the template?
Cordially,
Cronista


----------



## cristobal03

Sorry I wasn't more clear, and I might not have said anything relevant to the thread (I was on the phone when I posted). My suggestion was to import the document with the locked table into a new, blank document, which should copy the document's content without including any document protection. That way the original poster ought to be able to edit the table's structure as desired. I don't know if the same principle applies to locked tables, but it should.

I hope that's a bit more clear.

chris.


----------



## cronista

Cristobal:

I have verified the procedure you posted, as follows:

I made a test template with a table with multiple rows and columns, inserted some form fields into some of the cells, locked the template and then saved it.

Next, I opened a new (blank) document using the newly made, locked template.

I saved the new doc as test.doc. I could not over-ride the locked condition, nor could I put more characters into the form fields than I had specified in the template, and I could not modify the structure of the table. This was the condition noted by Krashed Kris.

Next, I exited that test.doc, and opened a new, blank page based on the normal.dot template, which is the default, of course.

Finally, I chose Insert/File and inserted the test.doc file that had been made to simulate a form. It inserted easily. Then I tried to over-ride the original locked condition and there was no problem. I typed in the text form fields in the cells. I could put in as many characters as I wanted, and was not limited to what I had specified in the template. The cells expanded to accomodate my changes. I was also able to modify the column width, row height, etc. 

The people who get the form back might not be happy that their form has been violated. On the other hand, they might not even notice.

Thank you for this valuable tip! 

Krashed Kris, does this suit your purpose?

Cordially,
Cronista


----------



## KrashedKris

cronista and cristobal03 - thank you very much for your helpful input - much appreciated. :up: 

In fact I think I was slightly confused so I probably didn't ask the right question, for which I apologise - I eventually found simply that the document in question was a protected form which I could unprotect via the "Tools/Unprotect" menu option. Having done that I can now alter the row heights, although of course it does alter the nice layout of the form - maybe I'll have to shrink the font sizes instead, but at least I can get a complete printout now with all text present. 

Many thanks again for your time :up:


----------



## cristobal03

Glad to help. If this thread's resolved to your satisfaction you can mark it Solved using the *Thread Tools* at the top of the page.

chris.


----------

